# Telefono Inalambrico Gigaset A400



## nyko88 (May 12, 2014)

Hola gente, soy Nicolas de Buenos Aires, no se donde esta la seccion de presentaciones con en todos los foros.. :/

*P*aso a mi duda...tengo un inalambrico Gigaset A400. Cuando lo conecto a la linea y llamo a ese numero automaticamente me dice que no esta disponible y que deje un mensaje.

*S*i desconecto el telefono de la linea llama normal pero obviamente no suena al no tener ningun equipo conectado, si en ese momento conecto el equipo y abro con el boton \'talk\' enlazo la llamada.

*L*o abri y no encontre nada raro, que podra ser q*ue* no recibo ni puedo hacer llamadas? ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2014)

Hola caro nyko88 , pero que ustedes aclara aca  la base de tu telefono inalambrico tiene algun problema porque el quando conectada a la linea telefonica , esa ocupa tu linea mismo con lo mobile desligado (sin enlace), asi puede sener que tu base tenga sido una vitima de una descarga actmosferica (raios) o mismo una descarga electrostactica ,sendo ese un facto mui comun en lineas telefonicas. 
Una linea telefonica quando libre tiene aproximadamente 48Voltios DC , y quando ocupada esa tensión cae para aproximadamente 7Voltios DC , teste esa información con auxilio de un multimetro y conecte su base del telefono inalambrico con lo mobile apagado , la tensión deve si manter en los aproximados 48 Voltios , haora si quando coenctado la base esa tensión cae , seguramente la base esta dañada , haora lo mantenimiento dela es un tanto conplicado sin lo diagrama esquemactico en las manos (hay que adiviñar como es su circuito y como  anda , jajajajajajajaaj).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

